

Ask HN: RSS for HN best news? - aleem

Would like to subscribe to just the best of HN http://news.ycombinator.com/best but got no RSS feed.
======
aleem
This feed works great. It gets the top viewed feeds and also extracts the
story excerpts and shows them directly in the HN feed:

[http://readablefeeds.appspot.com/readability/feed?url=http%3...](http://readablefeeds.appspot.com/readability/feed?url=http%3A//hn.purepistos.net/rss)

------
lfx
I read somewhere that google can make rss feed from any page, but now I can't
find it.

